# Fall 2010 OTBS Members



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm am pleased to announce that TJohnson and meateater have been nominated for OTBS membership by their peers. Because of their continued support and contributions to Smoking Meat Forums, they have been found to be worthy to be inducted into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Please join me in welcoming TJohnson and meateater as the newest Knights of the OTBS.

Their roster numbers are as follows:

TJohnson: OTBS #219

meateater: OTBS #220


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

very good choices........congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to TJohnson and meateater ... it is well deserved!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have to agree Great Job guys and you sure have worked for it too.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 2, 2010)

Grats you guys! Well deserved!


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to you both .Well deserved .


----------



## bbally (Nov 2, 2010)

Two Excellent choices!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2010)

congrats guys.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 2, 2010)

Good Job Guy's


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Two Great choices !

These two guys are always willing to help anyone.

Awesome additions to the group!

Welcome Todd & Meateater,

Bear


----------



## bassman (Nov 2, 2010)

Two excellent nominations!  Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are two very worthy members. Congratulations gentlemen.It's all good my friends.


----------



## pokey (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations. There's nothing quite like recognition from peers, especially when well deserved!


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to you both, It is well deserved


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to both of you. You are both deserving of the OTBS honor. Welcome from another newbie


----------



## squirrel (Nov 2, 2010)

WooHoo! Two of my faves here on SMF! Congrats to both of you! Well deserved I must say! Hugs to ya both!


----------



## meateater (Nov 2, 2010)

OK Todd I'll go first, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am a happy camper right now, This is what's it's all about, good folks, great smoke jobs and sharing all our non-secrets. Looking forward to many years here with all the fine members of the SMF.


----------



## deannc (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you both and thank you for everything  you do for SMF!


----------



## walle (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you both - very well deserved.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 2, 2010)

Great Job guys!    You da'best!  Now you have papers that says so!

SOB


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations Guys, a well deserved honor...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats...


----------



## mr mac (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!

I've received advice from many on this forum, made a bunch of friends and pay it back whenever I can.

Jeff allowed me to launch my little gadget and because of this forum. our little company got a great jump start.  Back in April, 15 guys on SMF tested it and their feedback helped to make my current version.

To join the others in the OTBS is truly an honor!

THANK YOU!

Todd Johnson


----------



## carson627 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats fellows.


----------



## chefrc (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats  to the both of you . A fine desision in my book


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats guys on your induction to the OTBS, well deserved!


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 4, 2010)

Great choices!  Welcome and thanks for your contributions.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 5, 2010)

Hooray  Todd and Meateater..Congratulations  to both  well deserving indivduals!


----------



## monty (Nov 5, 2010)

Congratulations to a couple of hard working, sharing and caring SMFers! Your efforts here stand in testimony of your worthiness for induction into The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! You've earned it!

Cheers!


----------



## distre (Nov 6, 2010)

Congratulations Todd and Meateater,  two guys who truely deserve it. Both have great post and great advise. Couldn't have picked two better. Thanks for everything and look forward to your future post.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you, keep on helping out us fellow smokers


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to both I know when I see they have posted I look for their opinion.  I have obtained a plethora of knowledge from these two.


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done you two.  It has been a pleasure reading your posts.  Just keep on-a postin' maybe you can hit 10,000 post someday...sorry just kidding.  Great Job.  You are both fine practitioners of the craft

Rick


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 8, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> I've received advice from many on this forum, made a bunch of friends and pay it back whenever I can.
> 
> ...


So you are saying you paid off the politicians to get your OTSB spot?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding! You have provided a great product, with great service to many a SMF member.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you both, It's people like yourselves that make SMF what it is! Thank you both and Congrats


----------



## deltadude (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations to TJohnson and Meateater!

Both contribute a lot to our SMF community.  I somehow missed TJohnson's nomination I would have been honored to 2nd his nomination...


----------



## seenred (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations to both!  Very well-deserved!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job guys. You deserve it!!


----------



## ondagawood (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats to you two guys, and someday maybe I too will acheive such status !


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations guys, I have thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts over the short time I have been active here.  Now keep up the great work so the rest of of can share in your knowledge and drool over q-view.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 24, 2010)

Way to go !! From an old timer who just got back into it all !!!


----------



## princess (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh HEY!! I just saw this!!

Congrats, fellas!! *::high fives:: * VERY well deserved!!

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## native (Dec 1, 2010)

Great choices.  Good job guys.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations Gentleman


----------

